# Sense 2.1 Skin Mod help please



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hey everyone,

I need some quick help. I'm using Skyraider 1.3 and have been using a couple Sense 2.1 skins attached below. The problem is they have ghosting on the top status bar because the skins are meant for a transparent status bar. Can someone please make these skins with the stock status bar that skyraider comes with?

I have a mod that makes the status bar transparent but it gets rid of the date on the pulldown and the pulldown itself becomes too transparent. Any help would really be appreciated. I got the skins from the theme section from XDA.

Find attached the 2 skins I use and the picture of the status bar that I would like the skins to have instead of the flat black "transparency".

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13026661/Blue%20Sky%202.1T.apk

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13026661/S3nsation_2.1T.apk

Thank you!!!


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've tried looking around and following some tutorials but never had any success with it either. I hate to say it, but I gave up (yuck).


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I had problems with apktool and couldn't get it to work. Frustrating! !

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

